# Cleveland Welding Company Royal Master Road Master Ladie's Bicycle



## Eilonwy (Jul 9, 2016)

I picked up this lady's Cleveland Welding Company, Royal Master, Roadmaster from the original owner who said it was given to her in 1950. Serial number is C61070 ACw. I've just cleaned it up and was very gentle on the original paint. Any ideas what the black loop is for under the headbadge. A headlight? If so what kind so I can start scouting around for a replacement? Next up will be seeing if I can get the tank horn to work and to clean the chain as it's a thick crusty black mess.


----------



## Eilonwy (Jul 9, 2016)

Cleveland Welding Company Royal Master Road Master Lady's Bicycle..... geez my butterfingers in that title....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2016)

The little loop is for a headlight that is missing. 1950 looks about right but I'm sure someone will chime in with the definitive answer. Looks like a nice, clean bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dave K (Jul 10, 2016)

Great bike.


----------



## Eilonwy (Jul 10, 2016)

The horn works! All it needed were 2 D cell batteries. Any recommendations on how to clean the chain? It's absolutely crusty with dry mud like oil. At least the crusty oil has kept the rust off.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 10, 2016)

I think its a 1950.  As for "the black loop" If its what i think your referring too, it would of held a headlight, your correct.


----------



## Eilonwy (Jul 10, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I think its a 1950.  As for "the black loop" If its what i think your referring too, it would of held a headlight, your correct.



I'd like to replace the headlight. Any idea what kind or fitting I need to look for? I started looking on Ebay but was overwhelmed.


----------



## jkent (Jul 10, 2016)

I have always cleaned my chains with diesel fuel.
Remove the chain from the bike and put it in a coffee can or jar and let it soak for an hour or so.
Remove the chain from the container and wipe it clean 
diesel fuel and kerosene are basically the same thing both have a high content of oil in them.
which also helps to lube the chain.
I also use diesel fuel to clean really dirty crust hubs.
It breaks down the crud really well.
JKent


----------



## Eilonwy (Jul 10, 2016)

Eilonwy said:


> The horn works! All it needed were 2 D cell batteries. Any recommendations on how to clean the chain? It's absolutely crusty with dry mud like oil. At least the crusty oil has kept the rust off.





jkent said:


> I have always cleaned my chains with diesel fuel.
> Remove the chain from the bike and put it in a coffee can or jar and let it soak for an hour or so.
> Remove the chain from the container and wipe it clean
> diesel fuel and kerosene are basically the same thing both have a high content of oil in them.
> ...




Thanks! The hubs/brakes scare me. I'll be taking the bike to a professional to get those worked on. I'll try to do everything else myself to save some $.


----------



## Eilonwy (Jul 10, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> The little loop is for a headlight that is missing. 1950 looks about right but I'm sure someone will chime in with the definitive answer. Looks like a nice, clean bike. V/r Shawn



I'd like to replace the headlight. Would you know what kind/fitting I need to look for? I started looking on Ebay and was overwhelmed.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 10, 2016)

Eilonwy said:


> I'd like to replace the headlight. Any idea what kind or fitting I need to look for? I started looking on Ebay but was overwhelmed.



I dunno, but if you look at similar bikes you should get a good idea of what it took.  I would assume it was like one of these, but no idea which. 
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle731  - maybe? I kinda doubt it though. 
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/my-first-two-rat-bikes.8711/  -I think too old, but dang I sure like that bike
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cleveland-welding-company-light.90593/ - I think this is right, but not sure. Hopefully someone else chimes in.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2016)

Here is the one on my girlfriend's '53. V/r Shawn


----------



## Eilonwy (Jul 10, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Here is the one on my girlfriend's '53. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 338265



WOW! The bike is gorgeous! How is the headlamp powered? Batteries? I think finding one with the same color paint as mine would be nil but I'm so grateful to see the shape, proportions, and the fitting! Now I can start looking.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2016)

The light is powered by two, self-contained, D cell batteries. Here is a pic of the entire bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Eilonwy (Jul 10, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> The light is powered by two, self-contained, D cell batteries. Here is a pic of the entire bike. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 338297



Stunning! Original paint? If so, I might as well throw my bike out! LOL


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2016)

Eilonwy said:


> Stunning! Original paint? If so, I might as well my bike out! LOL



Nope--I restored it. It started off like this.... V/r Shawn


----------



## Eilonwy (Jul 10, 2016)

You did a stellar job! Well done! I feel better now. I'm working on refurbishing mine so it's a fun, safe ride again.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2016)

Eilonwy said:


> You did a stellar job! Well done! I feel better now. I'm working on refurbishing mine so it's a fun, safe ride again.




You're starting off with a lot better than what I did. All you should have to do is service the hubs and bearings, give it a light detailing, and start riding! V/r Shawn


----------



## Sox-n-Bix (Jul 10, 2016)

This is what I have


----------



## Sox-n-Bix (Jul 10, 2016)

It looks just like your bike


----------



## Eilonwy (Jul 10, 2016)

Sox-n-Bix said:


> View attachment 338335 It looks just like your bike



LOVE IT! Shame about your headlamp tho. It doesn't quite go...AS WELL AS IT WOULD ON MY BIKE!!


----------

